# HDMI Question and Other Help Needed



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

After getting a new Sony Bravia for Christmas and upgrading my Directv to the HD DVD, I went to Circuit City to purchase a new HD compatable A/V Receiver. I was told that if my receiver had 2 HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI output, I would have my 5 speaker surround system hooked up (with the speaker connections), with only the 3 HDMI cables. I could run 1 HDMI from the Satellite to the receiver, 1 HDMI from the DVD player to the receiver and 1 HDMI cable out from the receiver to the TV. Based on this simple logic, I purchased a Sony DG510. Well, it didn't work as he said. I guess one of my questions would be that the DG510 said it was HDMI pass through and was wondering if this was the problem?? Is what he said true or is the DG510 HDMI pass through the problem?? Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
bunks10


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What didn't work?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry...the audio did not work until I hooked up the optical digital audio from the satellite to the receiver. Also the front speakers don't have any sound coming from them even though the receiver has front A&B lit.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't know your particular receiver but there should be a menu option that tells the receiver what signal it needs to look for it is probably only looking at the optical input and is ignoring the HDMI input. ALso do you have the option in the DVD players menu set to send audio out through HDMI?
Also you shouldent have both speaker A&B selected as your only using one set of front speakers right?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree with what Tony says. Also did you use the auto calibration feature on the reciever?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

If I were you, I would return that Sony AVR and get a better model which will take in audio via HDMI. Yours will not. To get audio you need to use the two optical Toslink inputs or the single S/PDIF coax input -- a total of 3 digital audio inputs, but not on HDMI. 



Crutchfield catalog said:


> HDMI digital video switching (2 in, 1 out) — pass-through only (a separate cable connection is required for audio)


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't know how much you paid for the Sony ... but they have the Onkyo TX-SR605 online for $469.99 and that will get Audio/Video thru HDMI ... and also is a 7.1 instead of the 5.1 (Sony) :yes::yes:

You can keep the Sony (if it was a good deal) ... but you have to use an optical or coaxial cable to get the audio :bigsmile: ... What I don't like when you connect the DVD, SAT, etc. to the receiver is that you always have to turn on the receiver if you want to watch something (even TV) ... that's why I always connect everything to the TV (audio/video) and just the audio to receiver, so I can choose if I want to use the receiver or not..:yes::yes::yes: ... if you want to do it that way, just connect the HDMI to TV and the optical/coax to receiver :yes::yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks all so far....I will return the receiver and find a better model. I did some more testing and found the receiver will not provide any sound from the front speaker inputs, even when just trying to listen to the radio. The receiver has a problem anyway. But my last question, then is, if I have a good receiver with the HDMI inputs and outputs and I wanted the receiver to be my central component, will just the HDMI cables from component to component provide my surround sound while watching the Satellite??

thanks,
bunks10


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bunks10 said:


> ... if I have a good receiver with the HDMI inputs and outputs and I wanted the receiver to be my central component, will just the HDMI cables from component to component provide my surround sound while watching the Satellite?? ...


Yes it will ... remember to tell the salesperson, that you want a receiver that is able to pass audio and video thru HDMI :yes::yes: .. if you're not in a hurry, you can get good deals online (look here at the electronic store) ... it will be cheaper than most stores :bigsmile:

If you're not using HDMI to connect your component, you will need an optical/coax cable for audio and a cable for your video (component cable red, blue, green is better than others) :yes::yes:


----------

